# Indoor/Outdoor speaker setup



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Some receivers have an A/B channel switch for the front mains - check and see if yours does. If so, no extra equipment required.

If not, you'll need a speaker selector. About $15-$20 for a standard one, $50-$75 if you want volume control. They should be available anywhere, but here is monoprice: http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10903&cs_id=1090305


----------

